# JP-8000 vs Lead 2 vs Juno 106



## Dbchops (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm a musician new to synthesis

I have opportunity to buy one of the three, both the Roland JP-8000 and Nord Lead 2 are 450€. The Analog option of the Juno 106 is 900€. All claim to be in great condition and the Juno recently serviced. 

I am interested mostly in Atmospheric Film Score (primarily horrory) type stuff, but also would like the most versatile all around synth too. 

Thanks


----------



## mac (Sep 28, 2016)

Don't bother with any of them. Spend the money on V-collection and maybe an s-series controller (for the auto-mapping of params). 

How many times have you seen a studio full of racks of VA's, yet they're rarely used in the tracks the producer is making? They've had their day, it's time to let go


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 28, 2016)

I would agree with mac.

I am trying to get the jp8080 for that super saw for edm. other than that I wouldn't use it for anything else.

I have the virus ti and its pretty good for those atmos and odd sounds. the ti snow might be around the same price.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 28, 2016)

mac & gsilbers are pretty much on. If you want atmospheric those are the wrong choices IMHO. The 106 can do Olafur Arnauld's style airy pads with the help of delay and reverb (not as good as a Juno 60 though). I love the Nordleads but not for Atmospheric. For what your looking for I would take a hard look at Omnisphere, Alchemy (logic only), Absynth, or Zebra2 in the software realm.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 28, 2016)

for atmospheric film stuff I would also recormmend the sonic forest stuff


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, I beg to differ. I wouldn't want to be without any of my outboard synths. They indeed have their meaning/place/use in almost everything I do. To be able to wiggle real buttons is second to none. For me at least.

As for the atmospheric stuff, get either the Nord or the JP8000 (the Juno is overpriced in my opinion, don't pay more for nostalgic "feelings"), spend some quality time with either and in time you'll get the sounds you want/need.

With my trusty Virus Indigo (and the MS2000R for some weird stuff) I can get almost any sound I want. They are just tools, learn how to use them.

For real quirky (ambient) stuff I really enjoy using Loom.


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2016)

I'd start with software too and move to VA once you get bored with it. Those VA's are kinda dull, hence the cheap price. I'd save up for a Virus Ti. Extremely versatile, not hard to learn on, nice FX, loads of presets you can buy. It's probably the only VA I will never sell.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 28, 2016)

ThomasL said:


> To be able to wiggle real buttons is second to none. For me at least.


To me, too, also.

I have the JP8080 (among 15 or so others) it's great. Still use it.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 28, 2016)

chillbot said:


> To me, too, also.
> 
> I have the JP8080 (among 15 or so others) it's great. Still use it.


I'm looking for a JP8080. Would be perfect in the rack with the MS2000R and the KS rack


----------



## chillbot (Sep 28, 2016)

You can always get one on ebay. They still go for 500-600 which is amazing considering I paid 800 new for mine... has to be getting close to 20 years ago, I don't remember when it came out but it was in my first rack.


----------



## pixel (Sep 28, 2016)

If you're new to synths then definitely try plugin synths first and check if it's what you want. Going straight to hardware is not much good idea these days. You have to find out do you like tweaking or do you prefer presets. If you find out that tweaking is your thing then you can go to hardware then but if not then there's not much use of hardware. 
I don't think that any of these synths will have use in atmospheric/horror type of stuff. These are good for Bass, Pad, Lead, basic SFX type of sounds


----------



## Udo (Sep 29, 2016)

What's the opinion re the TC Electronic Access Virus PowerCore synth (Multi DSP version, based on Virus Indigo) which I've got in my PowerCore X8 (but haven't used for ages)?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 29, 2016)

If you do really want/wind up getting a hardware synth, I would wait and see how something like the Deepmind12 turns out. While the three synths you initially mentioned all have a pretty good track record, I think the Deepmind might be a nice option. From the specs, it seems that it would be capable of some pretty decent atmospheric sounds.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 29, 2016)

The Virus series is a very versatile synthesizer. I have a Ti Mk I I still use with many signature patches and program. If you have the means to still use the obsolete platform why not bring it back into the fold ?

Deepmind 12 is another good idea Wes. Although it is said to be based on the 106 in architecture, the effects engine alone seems to take it into another level let alone the additional synthesis features. Of course we are still unsure of the in store date and if it will be reliable. I also recently learned it will have a fan, yuck!



Udo said:


> What's the opinion re the TC Electronic Access Virus PowerCore synth (Multi DSP version, based on Virus Indigo) which I've got in my PowerCore X8 (but haven't used for ages)?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 29, 2016)

I forgot about the fan... not a feature that I'm overly fond of, but hopefully it will be quiet.

On the software side, I think Omnisphere is a good all-around suggestion. And I think you can't go wrong with something like Zebra.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 29, 2016)

Udo said:


> What's the opinion re the TC Electronic Access Virus PowerCore synth (Multi DSP version, based on Virus Indigo) which I've got in my PowerCore X8 (but haven't used for ages)?



if you have it already then cool. 
the TI series incorporated waveform, hypersaw, etc in the oscilators so the sound options are much larger.
but I remember liking the powercore virus but since I have the ti I didn't use it and then I sold the card.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 29, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> The Virus series is a very versatile synthesizer. I have a Ti Mk I I still use with many signature patches and program. If you have the means to still use the obsolete platform why not bring it back into the fold ?
> 
> Deepmind 12 is another good idea Wes. Although it is said to be based on the 106 in architecture, the effects engine alone seems to take it into another level let alone the additional synthesis features. Of course we are still unsure of the in store date and if it will be reliable. I also recently learned it will have a fan, yuck!



im really digging the deepmind rack version vaporware. hopefully they'll announce the price and eta soon.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 29, 2016)

People have spotted the rackmount beta in a video



gsilbers said:


> im really digging the deepmind rack version vaporware. hopefully they'll announce the price and eta soon.




The Waldorf Blofeld would be a good choice for hardware as well. Available in keyboard and module at a very nice price new or used.

I will agree to disagree with my right and honorable friends above about the JP8080.


----------

